

Show HN: Napkn – Building the world's best new app idea, every week, for free - oflannabhra
http://www.napkn.io/

======
zachwhelchel
Hey all, here's the explanation we posted over on Product Hunt for why we're
starting Napkn ([http://www.producthunt.com/tech/napkn-
io](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/napkn-io)):

\-------------------

Napkn gets the best developers/designers to spend a week of their time
creating someone’s awesome idea for free. The app is put on the App Store for
free. And no one makes any money… wait… really? What’s the point?

We’re in this to make ourselves better developers. Real developers solve real
problems. Awesome developers are selfless and want to use their super magical
developer skills to give back. New developers need a chance to work really
hard and prove themselves worthy.

For all these reasons we’re starting Napkn. The best idea from anywhere in the
world will be built each week. Have an awesome app idea? Have friends that are
always telling you their awesome app idea? Want to spend a week bringing
someone else’s awesome idea to life? Napkn was made for you!

\-------------------

If you have any thoughts or question would love to discuss!

